# NEGATIVE CYCLE AF



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

HI
WILL AF STILL ARRIVE AT NORMAL TIME AFTER ET..IF FAILED..CLINIC 1ST SAID HAD PUT CYCLE ON HOLD SO DELAYED BUT THEN AFTER ET SIAD IT COULD POSSIBLY ARRIVE AS NORMALL..HELP SO CONFUSED 6 DAYS INTO 2WW..SORE BOOBS AND A HEADACHCE DO WE PREPARE FOR THE WORST..1ST ICSI ATTEMPT FEELING VERY LOW AND NOT SO POSITIVE..

BEXX


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Bexx hun, don't worry, I think af is always messed up with this tx, some people get it a few days after et, some not at all.  

Try to be calm and just think to yourself that you have done all you can and there is nothing more you can do, I don't think it is possible to prepare for things, you are better off being positive and trying to believe yes it has worked.

I had af pains for several days after e/t and I still have sore boobs now.

Anyway just don't be sad Bexx, you have come so far already, you will know soon enough and hopefully it will be a lovely bfp    

Love and luck Cheryl x


----------

